# F*cking shoulders just wont grow!!!



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright guys. Bit of info first. Im 25, 6'1 and 14st 3, b.f 11.6% been training for about 4 years and made some good gains. put on 4 and a half stone in them years. everything is going well except for my shoulders!!! they just wont grow no matter what i do. Iv tryed all diffrent trianing methords form HIT to german vol training. Heavy pressing to just isolating head head of the shoulder but nothing i do seems to make them grow. They are are massive lagging body part to me and its really doing my head. Just throws everything out. My traps are BIG!!! and i dont even train them but it makes my shoulders look like a half moon if you no what i mean. Heres my training break down and tell me what you think. This is what it looks like at min but like i said iv tryed so many diffrent things. All i want is decent shoulders.........HELP lol

SHOULDERS.

DB shoulder press 4x8

Lat rises 4x8

Front rises 4x8

Bent over rises 4x8

Wide grip upright row 4x8

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

post some pics up so we can see how disspropiate your shoulders are from your body...have your gains in strength been successful in the shoulder area


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Stop training them.

Leave them a month untrained. After a month, do 3 warm up sets of seated dumbell shoulder press. Followed by one all out maximum working set with 1 second on the posative, and 4 seconds on the negative.

If they don't grow I will print out this page and eat it.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

no idea mate, if the rest of you is growing its strange. i know you dont want people to put up there routine if youve tried everyhting but im gonna do it anyway lol

isolation, press, isolation, press.

side raise (seated strict, dumbels)

press with dumbells

front raises with cable or dumbell

standing front barbell press (heavy sets)

ive got fairly big delts (or just sh1te pecks lol) but probs genetic aswell.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

The fact that your traps are big and you don't particularly train them could point out that you need to check your form when training shoulders. It sounds like being off on your style could be putting the stress in the wrong areas...ie working traps or other parts rather than your shoulders where you intend it to work. You could get someone to video your shoulder workout and post it so others can offer help with form, or check it against training vids on shoulders online.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Barbell seated military press and lots of rear delt work has worked for me in bringing my delts up. Throw in upright rows, side laterals and front raises towards the end of the workout. Good luck


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Shoulders are funny old things. Too heavy and you lose form too light and you don't see anything. Also side laterals are the most complicated exercise to get right. I must have done these in different connotations over the years and find that depending on whether using machine, dynabands or weights you need a different range of motion for each.

I will say this

Slow controlled barbell presses as heavy as you can with a light blast set at the end or do decending sets.

If you can get the range of motion right on side laterals then use a dynaband for constant tension and rep out.

Heavy bent over rear raises

Arnolds to at medium weight too pump out mid session.

Upright rows shoulder width apart but keep bar close to body and strict ROM.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Any advise is good advise to me so all is welcome. Will try anything. strength has increased in my shoulders but at a alot slower rate then everywere else. Genetics could be a factor as my mum is 5,6 and bout 8st and my dad is 5,5 and bout 7st (hes a jockey). Im the biggest in my whole family including cousins.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

JP... just do shoulder press??? nothing else?.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

animal adam said:


> Any advise is good advise to me so all is welcome. Will try anything. strength has increased in my shoulders but at a alot slower rate then everywere else. *Genetics could be a factor as my mum is 5,6 and bout 8st and my dad is 5,5 and bout 7st* (hes a jockey). Im the biggest in my whole family including cousins.


your family must get alot of work come panto season


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Just do overhead presses, preferably seated in my experience. It was only when I adopted an abbreviated routine that I started gaining some good strength and mass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

animal adam said:


> JP... just do shoulder press??? nothing else?.


Nothing else. Make sure it is seated on a bench, set at 90 degress (completly upright), bare in mind the weight is going to be heavy, I sit the dumbells on my knees and push my leg up to flick the weight up, then press it.

Heres how you would do it.

Stretch: spend 5-10 mins stretching your shoulder, nothing intense otherwise it will make you weaker, just move the shoulder around and loosen the joint.

Set 1: very light, a weight you could do 30 reps with. Just follow the 1 second posative and 4 second negative rule, even thought its light for 15 reps.

Set 2: Light. A weight you could do 20 reps with, again, 1 second posative, 4 second negative. 10 reps

Set 3: moderate. A weight you can do 15 reps with. 1 second posative, 4 second negative. 10 reps

Set 4: Working set. Very heavy. A weight you can press for 4-6 reps. 1 second posative, 4 second negative.

Stretch. Go home.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

they dont grow so you train them more then wonder why .

post up front/side/back pics

then do no other exercises for shoulders other than 5x5 seated barbell shoulder press at 80% 1rm then add 2.5kg each week for 5 weeks then start again at the weight you first started the 5 weeks at with an extra 2.5kg for example 50kg 52.5kg 55kg 57.5kg 60kg start over at 52.5kg up to 62.5kg do this exercise once a week on say monday then later in week do standing one arm dumbbell press with same principal as above .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> your family must get alot of work come panto season


oh no they dont


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

take some test e and see if that helps


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Knock bench press on the head for 12 weeks, in that 12 weeks have military press, press from stand and power cleans as your bread and butter for shoulders, throw in 1 set of side/bent over laterals if you feel you must but from now till beginning of August you will become a pressing monster.

So 12 weeks you could have a different lift of the month for each of the 3 months.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Im mum is normal for a women. yeah my dad is small but is the leanest, fittest 58 year old i know. still rides out every moring and has a 6 pack. Shoulders wise i think im going to focus on DB shoulder press like JP has said and see what happens. If that dosnt help then i will refer back to this thread and try something else. The gym owner was a champ power lifter so will get him to watch me and check my form. i would post pics but not got a lead for my cam.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

I had the same problem as you.

Best workout for me was either FST-7 or supersetting:

Military Press followed by front plate raise

Seated DB Press / Arnold Press followed by lateral raise (i like to use 5kg plates for better hold)

Behind- neck press / narrow grip row followed by bent over lateral raises

Do 4 heavy sets of each with the last two sets having a superset.

Depending on how i felt afterwards i sometimes did Arnold press / Clean & press just to finish them off.

Once a week. And diet/rest etc etc.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

My shoulder has always give me issues, so i dont do much in terms of shoulders just 4 sets of dumbel shoulder press seated not had any trouble with growth over time though - starting really light high volume then down the reps as the weight goes up - lots of weight for more than 6 reps or so starts to hurt.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Should just go back and look at your routine logically.. are your shoulders sometimes sore? even though you haven't directly trained them.., are you using your shoulders in the previous day to directly training shoulders..

*Dont train your shoulders directly for 2-4 weeks

*Try mixing it up, start with barbell / db overhead presses, heavy 5-8 MAX reps. 3 sets, all other exercises get in the higher range 8-12

Last summer I never did overhead barbell presses, I started looking back now, I gained alot of shoulder mass.

Do your shoulders get DOMS much?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i had the same problem years ago. Try this pre exhaust front delts 3 x 15 reps front raises then 3 x 15 bent over laterals then 3 x 10 behind neck press. Cos your front and rear delts are tired your side delts should come into play more during your presses. Dont go heavy strict form is crucial.


----------

